# The official steroid insight pr thread



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

Post em up!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2012)

DL - 485
Bench - a paltry 305
Squat - 455


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 9, 2012)

I wana be a stud like POB good work Sister


----------



## Zeek (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to stick my all time PR in a thread but one of two things is going to happen or maybe both

1. You will think I am a lyin sac of shit 

2. I will be motivated to get some new PR's and at my old age that could be deadly!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I haven't done 1 rep maxes in ages but right now I can do:

5x315 bench
10x405 deads
10x405 squats

Need to bring up my bench


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 9, 2012)

1 rep max

b- 285
d-395
s-345


i played hockey for 12 yrs...shoulders/upper back/joints so fuked i cant even tell you.


and have hernia in my lower right ab area.........really need to go under the knife


----------



## Zeek (Apr 9, 2012)

I respect the honesty gymrat and in the end you do need to get your injuries taken care of or they just get worse over time.

 Numbers used to be everything to me, now I want to look good and be healthy!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2012)

AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Well I haven't done 1 rep maxes in ages but right now I can do:
> 
> 5x315 bench
> 10x405 deads
> ...



God daaaayum!


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench - 425
Squat - 505
Deadlift - 605


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench 365
Dead 535
Squat atg 425 
Side bends 35lbs RAW!!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench 135
Dl 135
Squat 135


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 28, 2012)

Goal is get B 315, DL 405 and Sq 405 
Bench 295
DL 365
Squat 305

Update on Squats 10 MAy 2012 365x3 this is a new PR.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench 235
Squat 275
Deadlift ??


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench- 375
Squat- 350 for reps because my knee is fucked 
Dead- around 350 as well for reps. Was doing a lot more before my knee.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 28, 2012)

Bench 365 2 reps
DL 635
squat 495

I haven't maxed out in years, to bad for my joints and I had a knee replaced a few years ago so it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn dark I didn't know you were on my level with deads?


----------



## Bippal (Apr 29, 2012)

Bench 350x3
Squat 450x5 I have problems with my shoulder when i squat.
Deads 500x5 but it should have been x4


----------



## Spear (May 10, 2012)

I hit a 425 bench teh other day, but haven't tested my dead or squat. 

How about we start adding some video to this section!


----------



## JOMO (May 10, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I would love to stick my all time PR in a thread but one of two things is going to happen or maybe both
> 
> 1. You will think I am a lyin sac of shit
> 
> 2. I will be motivated to get some new PR's and at my old age that could be deadly!



Come on now! Just give us alittle taste Zeek!

Still only 7 months post op shoulder surgery so I am not even attempting a bench max. No one rep maxes as of now. Might have give squats and deads a go next week. Sucks not having a gym partner for a spotter.

Bench-225x10, last 2 sets. More bugs the shoulder.
Squat-315x5
Dead- 315x8

Nowhere near where I want but not bad being back lifting for 6 months after a yr off.


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 10, 2012)

Bench has always been my strongpoint. I've done 315x9 225x31 and 385x2. All PR's for me. Also In highschool I lifted 315x2 at 175lbs. That was before any gear and before I did leg workouts lol. 

Haven't done deads heavy in a while because it fucks my back up real bad. PR is 495x3

Squats was the other day I did 630x3. Just one of those days where everything felt right. I impressed myself on that one. Prolly won't go that high again for a while though. Scared I'm gonna give myself a hernia or worse.


----------



## Hurt (May 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> God daaaayum!



Yeah my bench is lagging big time!  I may try to do 1 rep maxes here soon though, maybe once I get through PCT


----------



## DF (May 10, 2012)

Incline DB 120x5
Squat 315x6 (bad Knee)
Dead 405x3 work in progress


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 10, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I respect the honesty gymrat and in the end you do need to get your injuries taken care of or they just get worse over time.
> 
> Numbers used to be everything to me, now I want to look good and be healthy!



Thats funny, cause me right now at my ripe age, could care less about numbers!! Just want to look SUPER SEXYY!!!

Though I do get quite beat up from hockey as well. Gymrat should make it out to one of my games one of these days, haha.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 10, 2012)

Bench- 325x4
Squat-315x5
Dead Lift- 365x5


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 10, 2012)

DL- 485
Bench- 425
Squat- haven't maxed in forever so couldn't tell ya


----------



## DF (May 10, 2012)

Basically all you guys a a bunch of fucking beasts!


----------



## Pikiki (May 24, 2012)

Update my PR`s
DL-405
Squats-405
Bench-295
Work on my DL and Squats and reach my goals for my current cycle. Need to work on the Bench...315 is my goal


----------



## Georgia (May 25, 2012)

Big #'s P! Keep it up bro


----------



## gfunky (May 25, 2012)

Squat 500
Bench 350
Dead  525

All done in meet at the same meet.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2012)

Update to my PR's

DL 455x1
Incline DB 125x4


----------



## seamus (Aug 9, 2012)

DL 415
Bench 305 weak I know
Front Squat( aka the forgotten Lift) 305
Back Squat 455
Squat Clean 245

All clean and natural at BW of 182#


----------



## SAD (Oct 12, 2012)

Squat - 600 (should have tried two, it went up _fairly_ easy).
Bench - 410
Dead - 600 (can probably get somewhere closer to 630, but every time I'm supposed to test my deadlift my back is wrecked from squats)

POB, you need to update this shit man.  Word on the street is you are closer to 550/365/600. AmIright or amIright?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> DL - 485
> Bench - a paltry 305
> Squat - 455




My update

DL 570
Bench 335
Squat 545 (haven't maxed in a while though)

Some "other" PR's 

box squat (14inch box) 405 x 10, 495 x 6
Dead for reps 405 x 16
Bodyweight Squat for Reps - 245 x 27
Bodyweight Bench for Reps - 245 x 9


----------



## DF (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice bump up in the weights POB.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks DF.

Also hit a 365 front squat. Shot for 400 but the way I hold the bar needs to change. I'll make the change and hit it soon enough


----------



## Georgia (Oct 16, 2012)

Bench 145

Squat 185

Deadlift 205


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Bench 145
> 
> Squat 185
> 
> Deadlift 205



dude that like me...lol

I have hernia in left lower ab and need shoulder/back surgery....





b-285
s-305
d-325

til i go under the knife, watch out after, il be tearing shit up


----------



## JOMO (Nov 20, 2012)

Bumping this badboy. New numbers estimated with the formula to find your 1RM off your reps. I know I know, but fu!

5'7'', 198lbs

Bench-335 est (actual 315x2)

Squat-430 est (actual 405x2)

DL-425 est (actual 365x5)


----------

